# Please do not ram the elevator doors



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2010)

Or this might happen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge9VfALthLI&feature=player_embedded

[yt]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ge9VfALthLI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ge9VfALthLI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

In order to not get my first thought edited let me just say :jaw-dropping: HOLY SCATOLOGY!!!!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if HOLY CRAP is ok. I know from experience that you can't let your temper get the best of ya. If you do, things never never turn out right.


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2010)

Gotta echo the YouTube comment.  "Looks like he.....got shafted"  Bada bing!!!!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 6, 2010)

Bet he doesn't do that again


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 6, 2010)

One of the few times I have nothing to say - when I realised what was happening my jaw dropped!


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Bet he doesn't do that again



Id say that by the fact that he fell headfirst down an elevator shaft that it would literally be impossible for him to ever do anything again.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, I missed that.  It's not in youtube anymore.  Instead I got this -
"This video or group may contain content that is inappropriate for some users, as flagged by YouTube's user community."


----------

